# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Wat een pijn vannacht....

## MissMolly

Vannacht heb ik de hele nacht wakker gelegen van de pijn in mijn rug en borst. Het leek op spierkramp maar zat veel dieper dan ik gewend ben. Op een gegeven moment straalde het door naar mijn borstkas en schouder. Het deed vooral pijn bij inademen, en ik had ook wat last van een verkrampt gevoel op de luchtwegen.

Het leek in niets op de klassieke tekenen van een hartaanval, en ik was vrijwel zeker dat het deels een gevolg was van hyperventilatie, maar dat verklaarde maar een deel van de klachten, en het werd ook maar niet minder. Dus ik maakte me toch wel zorgen.

Dat het stress was, was me wel duidelijk. Gisteren heeft iemand mijn bij het werk aan de straat geparkeerde auto voor meer dan 1000 euro aan gort gereden. Iemand is er vol tegenaan geknald, waarschijnlijk met een brommer of motor, en is doorgereden. En de auto is al verkocht, er is een inruilprijs afgesproken op de staat waarin hij voor deze aanrijding verkeerde, volgende maand komt de nieuwe.
Dat mijn klachten daar een reactie op waren was me dus wel duidelijk.

Na dik anderhalf uur heb ik toch de dokterspost maar gebeld. Ik had toen al een valium genomen, onder een hete douche gestaan en een pufje genomen. Dat hielp allemaal wel iets, maar daar bleef het ook bij, het hielp IETS.
De arts raadde me aan ook een pijnstiller te nemen en een ritalinnetje (rond de tijd dat de klachten begonnen was de laatste uitgewerkt, en ik reageer zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk behoorlijk heftig in een rebound).

Ook dat hielp maar zeer ten dele, dus vanochend naar de huisarts.
Er zitten een paar diepe spieren zo muurvast dat ik naar de manueel therapeut moet, met massage is het dus niet eens goed te bereiken vanwege de andere spieren die er nog overheen lopen. Dat wordt dus rekken, strekken en kraken.

Heel fijn, de kraker heeft pas morgen plek voor me, en ik heb nog steeds bij elke ademhaling pijn.

----------


## dotito

Ja stress kan veel met een lichaam doen. En hyperventilatie is geen pretje. Hopelijk kan je snel bij je therapeut terecht. Geluk met je auto's heb je precies ook niet.

Veel beterschap!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Miss Molly: Fijn dat je niet in Paniek raakt met de pijn....wel ellendig als het 's nachts is....Balen van je auto...bah die kloothommels ook....
je hebt het goed aangepakt Molly....
ik vindt het snel eigenlijk dat je na èèn dag al terecht kunt bij de kraker...veel sterkte want het is uiterst pijnlijk allemaal....lekker warm douchen nadien en effe platliggen als je dat kunt.....toi toi toi....

Sterkte zonder auto....waardeloos natuurlijk....houd moed en alle goeds gewenst....

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------

